# my new spec v



## 2004 BLK. SPEC-V (Jul 22, 2003)

im loving this car more then i thought i would...i had doubts at first but now i LOVE IT! i plan on getting the windows tinted next week...ill also be getting a kit to get rid of the ugly front bumper haha...does anyone know if there are any 04 spec v kits available yet?


----------



## 2004 BLK. SPEC-V (Jul 22, 2003)

oh yea...also what would be the average price of buying/painting/installing a body kit...jus a rough estimate would be appreciated


----------



## FYP|CREW (Jul 23, 2003)

its appr. 3000$ can.......nice ride!!!


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Nice ride.


----------



## 2004 BLK. SPEC-V (Jul 22, 2003)

FYP|CREW said:


> *its appr. 3000$ can.......nice ride!!! *


 whew...for a second i thought it was 3000 american hahaha...eh 3 grand isnt too bad...thanx


----------



## Sirron (Jul 15, 2003)

haha I got just the plain SE-R... but I agree.. it's a car that kinda grows on you! Any cheap mods out there? Anyone know anything about the knock sensor?


----------



## 2004 BLK. SPEC-V (Jul 22, 2003)

how much was yours (sticker price)


----------



## Sirron (Jul 15, 2003)

around $21000 and threw in a free spoiler... yellow


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2003)

hell yeah, that's nice. how do you think it'll hold up against a type-r integra or rsx rype-S? they got the power advantages but you got ~30 more lbs of torque. the Se-R is a great car but i can't stand the 6k redline.


----------



## Sirron (Jul 15, 2003)

aren't they also a lighter car?


----------



## ARConcepts (Jul 3, 2003)

21000?! wow I only paid $18250 for my Spec V w/ sunroof...got a free trunk mat thrown in for free.










Aaron


----------



## Sirron (Jul 15, 2003)

21000 CAD


----------



## ARConcepts (Jul 3, 2003)

AHHHH now THAT makes more sense


----------



## Sirron (Jul 15, 2003)

haha sorry my bad guys... so anyone know of any cheap mods?


----------



## 2004 BLK. SPEC-V (Jul 22, 2003)

Sirron said:


> *21000 CAD *


my spec was 24200


----------



## Sirron (Jul 15, 2003)

where you located?


----------



## wishihadda TT-Z (Jul 25, 2003)

If you are looking for bolt ons for your new SE-R then pick up a copy or go to the Sport Compact Car website...i'm not at home right now so i can't tell you which issue its in, but i will look later and post again. i think they got close to thirty plus horsepower at the wheels just from what they bolted on....anyways good luck with your mods

later


----------



## wishihadda TT-Z (Jul 25, 2003)

hey i found the mag.....its the June 2003 issue, it has the cars from 2 fast 2 furious on the cover. in the article they test:
-jim wolf technology pop charger
-hot shot header
-Balance Shaft and Prototype Cams
-BRM exaust
-AEM intake
after all teh work they ended us with 35 more horsepower at the wheels
their website is www.sportcompactcarweb.com

later


----------



## Oberst (Jul 17, 2003)

Someone asked earlier how the Spec-V stands up to the Acura integras and RSX-S, Well I was originally going to buy and RSX-S from a dealer in Riverside California, they have a great service dept. that stocks many aftermarket parts for the cars they sell, DC motorsport headers, intakes and exhausts, along with AEM, Mugen and any other company that supports Honda/Acura cars, and if they are purchased and installed when the car is purchased the dealer will honor any warrenty issues.
However the price of the car skyrocketed from 23,000 to 27,000 with all the mods I wanted and some 17" wheels added to the price, a WRX was starting to look better since even with the Header, exhaust, and intake I was not gaining too much at the wheels. My oldest son talked me into looking at the 2003 Sentra Spec-v. I fell in love with it's low clean lines, the Skyline type front end and at the same time liked it's family type practicality, My oldest son, his wife and my Grandaughter ( Im having my Midlife crisis-best thing to happen to me in a while  ) are living with me so the four door sedan style allows everyone comfort and it saves my front seat from the constant folding a moving it would have gotten had I bought the two door RSX-S, The price was much better, I payed 19,900 but for that price I got the Sunroof, Spoiler, Air filter for the ventalation system, and the upgraded Rockford Fosgate system which I think sounds better then the Bose system the RSX-S offers as an option . Both cars have six speed transimissions and I must say a six speed gives you so much more flexability in keeping your car in the right RPM range. The Spec-V also came standard with the 17" low profile tires that I wanted as standard, making the Nissan a much better package at a better price over the RSX-S ( However events with customer service have changed my opinion of Nissan as a whole, although I still love the car, I think I would feel more secure had I bought the Acura.). Out of the box stock the Spec-V pumps 175 horse at the flywheel vs the RSX-S at 200 HP, but the Spec-V has 180 FT LB of torque at the flywheel vs the RSX-S at 141 ft lbs and the spec puts this out quicker then the RSX-S. I cant say what an integra is pushing, but I can say I have beaten two modified acura Integras with my Spec-V while it was stock. The integras were both tricked with intakes, headers and custom exhausts along with lowered suspensions and one had a custom fuel system as well. Neither drver took it well that my car was stock. A VW Jetta GTI was also not a problem. I dont doubt the Spec can hold it's own with any N/A Integra or Honda on the street

I just had an AEM Cold Air intake installed and love the improvement in power and SOUND of the engine, if you only do one engine mod this is the one to do. in 3 weeks I look into either a Hotshot header or a Thermal Cat Back exhuast. below is a pic of my car at the DUB show in san bernadino CA , I was helping a friend with his booth and at the last min decided to enter the car, more to have it parked inside the fairground then left out on the street, but it still sparked alot of interest, there were two other sentra's there, a silver Spec-V sporting 18" wheels and regular sentra done up with a spec_V front bumper and lights and sporting GT-R logos "sigh" "shake of the head" and a suspension system with airbags.

http://www.geocities.com/musick16/photos/car01.htm


----------



## Sirron (Jul 15, 2003)

Anyone know where I can find a cheap AEM CAI in Toronto, Ontario? COme to think of it.. anyone from Toronto here?


----------



## 2004 BLK. SPEC-V (Jul 22, 2003)

Sirron said:


> *where you located? *


 british columia


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2003)

im looking for the best bang for buck CAI system for my 02'spec-v..........any suggestions


----------



## Oberst (Jul 17, 2003)

I just bought the AEM CAI After alot of reading, looking around and getting the input of several aftermarket dealers the AEM is the best system out there, and it does make a difference., it says something when any of the dealers I went to could have sold me a K&N or an Injen system, and the Injen is a more expensive CAI yet they all stated the AEM was the best one out there


----------



## specv9325 (Jul 27, 2003)

I have an 02 Spec V, with a 50 shot of N2O, anyone know forsure how much the (otherwise) stock motor can handle?


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Sirron said:


> *around $21000 and threw in a free spoiler... yellow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 um, you didnt get anything for free, all SE-Rs come with spoilers and it has been that way since '91, atleast in the states. I was going to get an 04 SE-R but when my dealer told me they only come in automatics, I said order me a V.


----------



## Sirron (Jul 15, 2003)

actually SE-Rs don't come with spoilers... at least not here... you either add the $500 CAD or upgrade the the V if you want a spoiler. And it was that way for at least the last few years we were looking at the Sentras


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2003)

Someone had asked how the SE-R compares to the Integra Type R and RSX -S. Well, I dont own an SE-R or an RSX-S, but I do own a 00 Integra Type R. Its my hobby car, but its stock for now. Now I have raced many SE-R's and RSX-S and beat both. The RSX keeps up a little better than the SE-R but i was impressed that the SE-R wasnt far behind. Plus the RSX-S has ~20hp more than the sentra! If the SE-R had a 8K or 9K RPM band to go through, Im sure it could stay side by side, if not pull on the R. 

I also just bought a 91 sentra XE for my daily driver...of course its not an SE-R, but I am very impressed with the quality and durability of the engine. If the new engines are built with the same precision, Then i wouldnt mind owning one myself!

(Just in case this is taken the wrong way, Im not trying to start anything, just stating that the SE-R is an impressive work of engineering )


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

*I love the new SPEC-V!*

The new Spec V is very cool. I like it a lot. I currently own a Performance Model 350Z. I am considering another car also. The new '04 SPEC-V is high on the list. If I get one, I would definetly get one with the BREMBO Brakes Package. Gotta Love the BREMBO's.

C1


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2003)

Spec-v's are lookin' good... :banana:


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2003)

Yeah...the Brembo package looks really cool. I have an '02 and would upgrade to the Brembo's if I had to replace my brakes. :cheers:


----------



## alserpatch (Aug 3, 2003)

well i got my 04 ser for 17,900 with sunroof spoiler floor mats trunk mats and 300watt system 4th of july sale picked it up on the 5th of july so far iv smoked a toyota tacoma trd/s model one notch on the steering wheel for the ser


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2003)

Yeah, the 04 SER doesn't have a 5spd option anymore. It's either AT or get the SpecV.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2003)

HMMM!!!Why mods now it might void your warranty,ahhh what the heck,if your dealer mechanic is cool he can somehow set the chip for higher revs also k&N do have filter kits I`ve heard of stuff out there for them but have not seen one yet full blown so who knows...Good luck<<<>>


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2003)

More Spec V's. I have an 03 Spec with Eibach Sportlines, Injen intake with HKS mega flow filter, hotshot header, Stillen exhaust, Unorhodox Racing crank pulley, Hyperground system, just removed my Link engine management computer because the ECU kept killing my throttle position sensor.
Dyno'ed at 162 whp and 174 wtq.

You have many, many options now as far as performance enhancements. My serious suggestion to 04's is to let your car break in for awhile (5 to 8000 kilometres). Remember, you have an engine that needs to work itself out prior to going nuts. If I can be of help to anyone, please let me know. I've been through a lot with my beloved Spec V and would love to share my thoughts. 
I'm not a mechanic, but I've spent a great deal of time learning about this engine from qualified techs and tuners.
Cheers


----------



## Sirron (Jul 15, 2003)

how did your parts void your warranty?


----------



## Oberst (Jul 17, 2003)

*Warranty issues*

On Voiding your warranty, any part you place on your car can void certain parts of your warranty, example, if you use an aftermarket air intake and your mass airflow sensor fails, Nissan and your dealer will tell you that you must pay to have it replaced, it is no longer under warranty due to you changing out the standard airbox that came with the car. However if say your engine suffers some internal problem, your dealer may try to blame that on your intake, but must prove that the engine problem was caused by the intake in order to void your claim, you may have to get the manufacterer of your intake involved and fight your dealer and nissan to honor the warranty, so be prepared for that, for me worrying about the mass air flow sensor is a minor thing, to but a replacement nissan unit is 500 bucks, however I have heard you can get a much better aftermarket unit for less.
If you have a cold air intake you must take care not to get in a situation where you end up Hydro-locking your engine, then the warranty is certainly void.
Other then a hydo-lock incident or your filter coming off and letting debris into your engine, you are safe with air intake and exhaust mods, in fact Nismo offers a catback exhaust that is under warranty from Nissan and will not void your engine warranty, it is expensive but offers good gains of 4 HP and 5.5 Ft Lbs of torque while retaining 50 state smog legal status. I had planned on getting the Hotshot/nismo header and since Nissan gave me a 300 dollar gift check to purchase nissan items for my car, (I got this due to being put thru 7 weeks of hell from Corona Nissan... Long story) I went to purchase the part thru them but was told that if I purchased the headers I would have to sign papers voiding my engine warranty, so I decided on the exhaust instead for the time being, also the nismo headers, which are actually rebadged Hotshot headers cost 100 bucks more and come under Nismo's R-Tune line which offers no warranty for the part and in their catalog states that use will void your engine warranty so keep that in mind when looking at Nismo's R-tune stuff, also keep in mind that most of the Nismo parts on sale for us here in North America are actually made by our own aftermarket suppliers such as Stillen, and, Hotshot. 
I will get the hotshot headers from the aftermarket later this year. The Nismo Catback, which I think is actually a Stillen part is expensive, costing 700 dollars American, with the 300 Nissan gave me however my cost will be 400 which is about what I would have payed for a custom aftermarket exhaust anyway and the exhaust as I said earlier has a warranty since it falls under Nismo's S-tune catagory. 
Keep all your original parts available and weigh each mod you do carefully before doing it if you are worried about your warranty and want to keep it.
I currently only have an AEM cold air intake, should have the exhuast next week. I just raced at the Los Angeles County Raceway and posted 3 winning races, two against a ford focus ZX3 with ram air intake my first start was bad due to inexperiance, never having raced at a drag strip before and I was too busy eyeing the other car, How amaturish , my reaction time was 1.161 vs his of 1.068 he led going out but I soon passed him getting a 17.154 time vs his 17.373. My second race against the ZX3 again was much better since I concentraed on beating the clock and not the other car. My reaction time was .625 vs his of .632 however my time to the 1/4 was 16.184 vs his of 17.991. My last run was against an Acura CL with the V6 pushing 240HP (Crank measurement) stock however he had a ram air intake, custom headers and exhaust so I can only speculate on what his horsepower was. I did'nt expect to beat him to the line. However my reaction time in this run was .599 vs his of .876 and my run time was 16.081 vs his of 16.284. He was beginning to gain on me in the last few feet to the finish with his top recorded speed at the finish clocked at 85.628 MPH vs mine of 83.996MPH.
While the times might seem slow to some, this is because of the location of this track up in california's high desert area which is above sea level, I was told by many there that I should easily pull down 15.5 second times at the Fontana track which is much closer to sea level. The guy in the Acura didnt believe my Spec-V was, except for the Cold Air Intake, a Stock off the showroom floor car. Im hoping to pull down 13 second times by next year while still keeping the car as my weekly Driver, I have no intentions of running NOS and am still debating as to whether the engine will be built in it's final form as a High performance N/A or if I will Turbo it. But I am having some fun in the meantime. 

Cheers
Oberst


----------



## wishihadda TT-Z (Jul 25, 2003)

man thats a big range for alititude...how high above sea level is that track? good luck with your mods


----------



## Sirron (Jul 15, 2003)

thanks for the info!


----------



## FYP|CREW (Jul 23, 2003)

here in quebec.......a stock se-r can run like...15,4  and i think i've seen one running 15,1 mph 90 i think....


----------



## Rowens Spec-V (Oct 8, 2005)

*I paid LESS*

I just got my 05 Spec-V loaded, only thing it did not have was the fossgate and floormats. It had 15k miles on it, and i paid $16k for it.

Good thing i saved, that way i got somethign to put on the gas in that thing.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Rowens Spec-V said:


> I just got my 05 Spec-V loaded, only thing it did not have was the fossgate and floormats. It had 15k miles on it, and i paid $16k for it.
> 
> Good thing i saved, that way i got somethign to put on the gas in that thing.


You paid less cause you're an American living in America. And you replied to a 2 year old post because...?


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

sukebegigi said:


> You paid less cause you're an American living in America. And you replied to a 2 year old post because...?





Rowens Spec-V said:


> Cut him a break he's just trying to get his post count in and feel special
> 
> you know just like i'm doing now
> :thumbup:


that could be the reason...


----------

